# Not Jerry Spence?



## Maire (Mar 15, 2019)

I’m a volunteer in the orchid conservatory at our local botanical garden. Sadly our curator passed away this last year. Paphs were his favorite so we’ve lost that knowledge base. This is blooming right now and the tag says Jerry Spence. But looking at other examples online (shorter petals) I’m thinking it’s mislabeled? Thanks!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 15, 2019)

You are correct. That is definitely not Paph. Jerry Spence. It is undoubtedly a Paph. sanderianum hybrid and a nice one at that. It's likely something along the lines of Paph. Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum), but given the amount of breeding being done with long petaled multiflorals, I wouldn't feel confident saying it absolutely is PEOY.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 15, 2019)

I agree, petals are too long. If it is an older plant, perhaps confirmed by potting record, the odds are increased that it is PEOY. Anyway, it looks like the PEOY that I bloomed, but your petals are a little longer and thinner, just more influence from sanderianum. Too bad people don't take more care during repotting with tags and documentation. Mike


----------



## Maire (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank you both!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2019)

I agree. You are growing the plants beautifully!


----------

